# [Résolu] Munin /run/munin permission denied

## Mythy

Hello

Je viens d'installer munin (net-analyzer/munin-2.0.19-r2::gentoo) sur un nouveau serveur, je l'ai déjà sur une dizaine de serveurs donc je suis plutôt à l'aise avec

Par contre sur cette nouvelle install, quand le serveur reboot, munin ne crée pas le dossier /run/munin

Du coup il fonctionne au début mais après reboot la partie update ne peut pas s'exécuter car le dossier n'existe plus

 *Quote:*   

> Jun 13 15:15:01 mythydev crond[13045]: pam_unix(crond:session): session opened for user munin by (uid=0)
> 
> Jun 13 15:15:01 mythydev CROND[13047]: (munin) CMD (/usr/bin/munin-cron)
> 
> Jun 13 15:15:01 mythydev CROND[13045]: (munin) CMDOUT (Creating lock /run/munin/munin-update.lock failed: Permission                                                                               denied)
> ...

 

Pour corriger j'ai du ajouter dans /etc/init.d/munin-node :

 *Quote:*   

> mythydev ~ # cat /etc/init.d/munin-node
> 
> #!/sbin/openrc-run
> 
> # Copyright 1999-2013 Gentoo Foundation
> ...

 

Est ce que c'est un bug connu ? 

Est ce que mon "Fix" présente un problème de sécurité ? 

Merci d'avance !

----------

## Mr. T.

 *Mythy wrote:*   

>  Jun 13 15:15:01 mythydev CROND[13045]: (munin) CMDOUT (Creating lock /run/munin/munin-update.lock failed: Permission denied) 

 

S'agit-il d'un problème de droits ?

----------

## netfab

Salut,

L'ebuild de munin installe un fichier dans /usr/lib/tmpfiles.d censé gérer la création de ce répertoire au démarrage :

```

dodir /usr/lib/tmpfiles.d

   cat - > "${D}"/usr/lib/tmpfiles.d/${CATEGORY}:${PN}:${SLOT}.conf <<EOF

d /run/munin 0700 munin munin - -

EOF

```

Peut-être que les droits du répertoire créé ne sont pas corrects, ce qu'à l'air de suggérer le bug #562662.

Si (à la place de ton fix) tu essayes de modifier les droits dans ce fichier (0750 au lieu de 0700), cela fonctionne t-il ?

----------

## Mythy

Merci pour vos réponses !

Mais je pense pas car le dossier n'existe pas après reboot

Si je le crée à la main et je met les droits, ça fonctionne 

C'est une erreur de l'updater de munin, et pas de munin-node au lancement (où là il n'y a pas d'erreurs, ni sur le munin-check d'ailleurs)

---

Edit @Netfab: Je vais essayer ça !  :Smile: 

----------

## netfab

 *Mythy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais je pense pas car le dossier n'existe pas après reboot
> 
> 

 

Tu es sûr de çà ? Quel système d'init utilises-tu ?

Si le répertoire en question n'existe pas au reboot, et qu'il y a bel et bien un fichier dans /usr/lib/tmpfiles.d, c'est peut-être qu'un service n'est pas démarré.

Avec openrc, tu dois avoir :

```

$ /sbin/rc-update | grep tmp

     opentmpfiles-dev     |                                 sysinit

     opentmpfiles-setup   | boot      

```

----------

## Mythy

Oui ça j'en suis sur, j'ai vérifié plusieurs fois pour être sur vu que je trouvais ça bizarre

Sinon pour tmpfiles :

 *Quote:*   

> mythydev tmpfiles.d # pwd
> 
> /usr/lib/tmpfiles.d
> 
> mythydev tmpfiles.d # ls -l
> ...

 

"munin:0.conf" Ce serait pas ça le soucis ? 

Et j'utilise OpenRC

Par contre, il me manque un bout on dirait :

 *Quote:*   

> mythydev tmpfiles.d # /sbin/rc-update | grep tmp
> 
> mythydev tmpfiles.d #

 

Pourtant tout RC semble bien fonctionner :

 *Quote:*   

> mythydev tmpfiles.d # rc-status
> 
> Runlevel: default
> 
>  iptables                                                                                                                                                                                         [  started  ]
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> mythydev tmpfiles.d # /sbin/rc-update
> 
>               apache2 |      default
> 
>                binfmt | boot
> ...

 

----------

## netfab

Ton système est t'il à jour ?

Tu devrais avoir sys-apps/openrc-0.26.3 et sys-apps/opentmpfiles-0.1.3 installés.

L'ajout de ces services au démarrage aurait dû avoir lieu automatiquement lors des mises à jour de ces paquets.

Ajoute-les manuellement :

```

# rc-update add opentmpfiles-dev sysinit

# rc-update add opentmpfiles-setup boot

```

Et redémarre, le répertoire devrait être créé.

----------

## Mythy

Oui le système est à jour (emerge -DuvaN @world) et j'ai bien :

sys-apps/openrc-0.26.3::gentoo

sys-apps/opentmpfiles-0.1.3::gentoo

Mais les deux n'étaient effectivement pas dans le rc init :

 *Quote:*   

> mythydev ~ # rc-update add opentmpfiles-dev sysinit
> 
>  * service opentmpfiles-dev added to runlevel sysinit
> 
> mythydev ~ # rc-update add opentmpfiles-setup boot
> ...

 

J'ai viré mon "Fix" aussi, et du coup tout fonctionne effectivement  :Very Happy: 

Merci pour ton aide !!

Par contre pourquoi il m'a pas mis ça par défaut, c'est une autre question !?

opentmpfiles n'est pas un composant système indispensable normalement ?

----------

